# Big Chief



## mfinley72 (Aug 7, 2020)

Has anyone used a Big Chief for bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers.  Will they turn out with the Big Chief's low max temp?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 7, 2020)

Mine won't generate enough heat to crisp up the bacon.  On a perfect day, in the sun I can only get 180°.  Usually it gets up to 160° and that's about it.  You could get them close and do an oven finish....


----------



## mfinley72 (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.  That's kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2020)

Add the smoke then cook in the kitchen oven.....  or on your grill....


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2020)

Yea I think the grill would be the best option for finishing them up.
Al


----------

